# STOKED! A log sponsered by Anabolic Innovations



## quark (Apr 7, 2008)

_

Get Stoked!!!


1. Would you like to increase testosterone and decrease estrogen naturally with NO steroids and NO prohormones? 
2. Are you between cycles and/or looking for something natural to bridge until your next cycle? 
3. Would you like something to increase muscle mass and strength naturally? 
4. How about something which requires NO post cycle therapy and NO support supplements before during or after? 
5. Would you like to increase libido and sexual function? 

**If you answered yes to 3 or more of the above then STOKED may be the product for you!

    * Increase Testosterone
    * Naturally Increases Sexual Function
    * Reduces Estrogen

Trans-Resveratrol
This compound is like sliced bread to the supplement industry. There are many different health benefits to come from resveratrol, but we picked it up for one in particular. Resveratrol is capable of modulating estrogenic receptors as well as controlling aromatase, giving it that One Two Punch for estrogen control.[2][3] Research has shown its estrogenic modulation capabilities to increase sperm production by stimulating the hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal axis. [1]

Horny Goat Weed
Horny Goat Weed (HWG) is a great source of the testosterone mimetic, Icariin. Research on Icariin has shown it to increase circulating testosterone levels as well as improve reproductive organs, making it a great therapeutic for hypoandrogenic states (like right after a steroids cycle). [4]

On top of the testosterone mimetic capabilities of icariin, it also has some very interesting metabolites. In vivo research has shown icariin to metabolize into icaritin and desmethylicaritin. [5] What's great about these guys is the fact that (like resveratrol) are very strong estrogenic receptor antagonists. [6][7]

Quercetin & Piperine
Well we've got our pretty sick post cycle therapy stack going here, but there poses one small problem, and that's absorption and bioavailability. Icariin and Resveratrol do not have the greatest bioavailablity in all the land so we gave them a little help with Quercetin and Piperine. Quercetin is used because it is the most potent natural inbitor of estrone sulfanase which degrades compounds like resveratrol. [15] This makes not only aids in absorption, but enhances antiestrogenic activity. Piperine is another addition because it enhances the ability of your intestines to absorb nutrients and phytochemicals. [16] Additionally, piperine may also inhibit the glucuronidase enzyme, another enzyme which degrades resveratrol.[17]

References:
1.trans-Resveratrol, a natural antioxidant from grapes, increases sperm output in healthy rats. Juan ME, Gonz??¡lez-Pons E, Munuera T, Ballester J, Rodrï¿½*guez-Gil JE, Planas JM. J Nutr. 2005 Apr;135(4):757-60

2.The red wine polyphenol resveratrol displays bilevel inhibition on aromatase in breast cancer cells. Wang Y, Lee KW, Chan FL, Chen S, Leung LK. Toxicol Sci. 2006 Jul;92(1):71-7. Epub 2006 Apr 11

3.Estrogenic and antiestrogenic properties of resveratrol in mammary tumor models.Bhat KP, Lantvit D, Christov K, Mehta RG, Moon RC, Pezzuto JM. Cancer Res. 2001 Oct 15;61(20):7456-63

4.The testosterone mimetic properties of icariin. Zhang ZB, Yang QT. Asian J Androl. 2006 Sep;8(5):601-5. Epub 2006 Jun 5.

5.Determination of rat urinary metabolites of icariin in vivo and estrogenic activities of its metabolites on MCF-7 cells.Liu J, Ye H, Lou Y. Pharmazie. 2005 Feb;60(2):120-5

6.Estrogenic effects of two derivatives of icariin on human breast cancer MCF-7 cells.Ye HY, Lou YJ. Phytomedicine. 2005 Nov;12(10):735-41

7.Preparation of two derivatives from icariin and investigation of their estrogen-like effects.Ye HY, Liu J, Lou YJ.Zhejiang Da Xue Xue Bao Yi Xue Ban. 2005 Mar;34(2):131-6

8.Inhibition of estrone sulfatase in human liver microsomes by quercetin and other flavonoids.Huang Z, Fasco MJ, Kaminsky LS. J Steroid Biochem Mol Biol. 1997 Sep-Oct;63(1-3):9-15

9.Piperine modulates permeability characteristics of intestine by inducing alterations in membrane dynamics: influence on brush border membrane fluidity, ultrastructure and enzyme kinetics.Khajuria A, Thusu N, Zutshi U. Phytomedicine. 2002 Apr;9(3):224-31

10.Impairment of UDP-glucose dehydrogenase and glucuronidation activities in liver and small intestine of rat and guinea pig in vitro by piperine.Reen RK, Jamwal DS, Taneja SC, Koul JL, Dubey RK, Wiebel FJ, Singh J. Biochem Pharmacol. 1993 Jul 20;46(2):229-38.*

Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 2 Capsules
Servings per Container: 60

    Amount Per Serving % Daily Value 
Trans-Resveratrol 50% 600mg ** 
Growth Complex:

Quercetin (95%), Epimedium (40% Icariians), Piperine (95%)
 1150mg ** 

 * Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.
** Percent Daily Values not established.

OTHER INGREDIENTS:  Gelatin, Cellulose

Directions:
Take 2 Capsules in the AM and another 2 capsules in the PM.

WARNING:
You should not take this product if you have any prior medical condition, including diabetes.  Consult your doctor before using this product.  Keep out of the reach of children.
*_


----------



## quark (Apr 7, 2008)

First off let me throw a plug to Anabolic Innovations for sponsoring the log. It's really great to see these guys putting their products out here to be reviewed. Be it known I have no affiliation with AI whatsoever, other than I'm a regular consumer of Life Cycle. 
 OK. As recommended I'll be taking four caps ed. Two in the morning and two in the evening. I finished a PCT for IDS Sustanon about a month ago so this product seems ideal for me. 
 My normal supps will be taken as well and include:
multi + an extra vitamin E
fishoil
turmeric
CEE
Whey
Waximaise
 My workout regimine is a whole body routine, three times  per week, usually M W F. I also try to get in three 30 min cardios (treadmill) on the others. Normally I totally slack on Sunday. 
 I've been lifting for about three years. I've had problems with tennis elbow and my lower back. Go figger, I'm 45! I'm 185lbs and about 17-18% bf. 
 I try to eat as clean as possible, usually around 3000 cal ed. Try to hit 50% carb, 30% protein, 20% fat.


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome, I'm STOKED to see your results man! I'll definitely be following.


----------



## quark (Apr 7, 2008)

So today I started the cycle. Two caps at 0630. Didn't really feel anything for the first hour or so then I'm not sure if it was Stoked! or not but I found myself in a pretty good mood. Keep in mind, this is Monday morning! This lasted for most of the day. My workout started at 1530. Not a lot to report. Finished up and when I got home took the second two of the day at about 1730. All in all I had a pretty damn good day. Attributed to Stoked!? Well, we'll see, more to follow.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 7, 2008)

jchappj said:


> So today I started the cycle. Two caps at 0630. Didn't really feel anything for the first hour or so then I'm not sure if it was Stoked! or not but I found myself in a pretty good mood. Keep in mind, this is Monday morning! This lasted for most of the day. My workout started at 1530. Not a lot to report. Finished up and when I got home took the second two of the day at about 1730. All in all I had a pretty damn good day. Attributed to Stoked!? Well, we'll see, more to follow.



Damn you felt good the whole day i should have cheated and picked myself the winner i could use something to put me in a good mood LOL all kidding aside thanks for doing this log and looking good so far


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 9, 2008)

Any updates hope it is going well for you


----------



## quark (Apr 9, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Any updates hope it is going well for you



Going good! Will update after my workout this afternoon.


----------



## StxNas (Apr 9, 2008)

Is it leg day? That's my favorite day!


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 9, 2008)

StxNas said:


> Is it leg day? That's my favorite day!



Leg day are great i work later in the day every leg day my boss looks at me shakes his head and said you did legs today huh


----------



## quark (Apr 9, 2008)

*lol* Since I'm doing a whole body routine every workout the legs get hit! I used to hate it but I've really grown to like doing legs. So much more gets worked at the sane time, like a two fer one deal! But I digress...
 Probably the biggest thing I've noticed so far with Stoked! is it's effect on my libido. Well, you know the old saying about when the wind blows- _ that ain't far from the truth!_ A+ so far in this category.
 It seems I have had really good focus in the gym also and an elevated sense of 'well being'. I've just felt good and been in a good mood since Monday (cycle day 1).
 I haven't noticed any strength inreases, but I would have ben surprised at that right now anyway. Also no weight increase or noticeable body comp changes (I know, it's only day 3!). I had to skip cardio yesterday and did it today after my workout. I got through it no problem and I have to admit I was dreading it a little. 
 One other thing, no negative sides at all so far. That's it for now, more to follow!


----------



## StxNas (Apr 9, 2008)

I either missed the whole body workout thing or I got so excited about doing legs that it just skipped my mind 

Cool to hear that you're already feeling some of the good stuff.


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree 100% with libido function!  Noticed any pumps yet bro?


----------



## quark (Apr 10, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> I agree 100% with libido function!  Noticed any pumps yet bro?



Pumps have been really good and lasted quite a while after my workout was complete. Have taken my daily morning dose of two today and I'm still feeling great despite all the bs at work! *lol*


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 10, 2008)

jchappj said:


> *lol* Since I'm doing a whole body routine every workout the legs get hit! I used to hate it but I've really grown to like doing legs. So much more gets worked at the sane time, like a two fer one deal! But I digress...
> Probably the biggest thing I've noticed so far with Stoked! is it's effect on my libido. Well, you know the old saying about when the wind blows- _ that ain't far from the truth!_ A+ so far in this category.
> It seems I have had really good focus in the gym also and an elevated sense of 'well being'. I've just felt good and been in a good mood since Monday (cycle day 1).
> I haven't noticed any strength inreases, but I would have ben surprised at that right now anyway. Also no weight increase or noticeable body comp changes (I know, it's only day 3!). I had to skip cardio yesterday and did it today after my workout. I got through it no problem and I have to admit I was dreading it a little.
> One other thing, no negative sides at all so far. That's it for now, more to follow!



What about the "even the crack of dawn get me excited"


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 10, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Pumps have been really good and lasted quite a while after my workout was complete. Have taken my daily morning dose of two today and I'm still feeling great despite all the bs at work! *lol*



Great! I found I was still extremely pumped after my PWO meal, so they usually lasted about 90 min. or more like you mentioned.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 11, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Great! I found I was still extremely pumped after my PWO meal, so they usually lasted about 90 min. or more like you mentioned.




That a very good amount of time for a pump


----------



## quark (Apr 11, 2008)

Day 5. "sense of well being'/mood is still outstanding. Libido sky high! Got a great workout in today and also went through another cardio. Seems like my stamina is better for the cardio. Haven't noticed any weight change but I'm really not eating enough to be making weight increases. Haven't seen an increase in strength yet. Pumps are great as mentioned before. No change in % body fat. Caveat on the body fat- I'm taking that reading with a Tanita scale so 'grain of salt' on that measurement!


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 11, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Day 5. "sense of well being'/mood is still outstanding. Libido sky high! Got a great workout in today and also went through another cardio. Seems like my stamina is better for the cardio. Haven't noticed any weight change but I'm really not eating enough to be making weight increases. Haven't seen an increase in strength yet. Pumps are great as mentioned before. No change in % body fat. Caveat on the body fat- I'm taking that reading with a Tanita scale so 'grain of salt' on that measurement!



Nice! I was feeling about the same effects as you at Day 5. Day 7 is where libido really took off and stayed until the end of the product.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good looking log bro i am glad your enjoying the ride so far


----------



## quark (Apr 15, 2008)

Day 8 morning. Didn't get a chance to log yesterday but results are still the same. Elevated (!) libido and mood seem to remain pretty much constant. I'm up a couple of pounds today but my wieght can vary that much sometimes in a day. Will see if it remains. No change in % bf. Haven't really seen any strength increase so far. Stamina does seem better. All in all I'm enjoying this product so far.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 15, 2008)

How would you say the mood effects are does it boost mood a great deal? Are you getting any sides at all?


----------



## quark (Apr 15, 2008)

The mood effects or 'sense of well being' are, without a doubt, outstanding. I have been under a lot of stress lately and I can honestly tell you there is a BIG difference in how I am handling things. It is very noticeable.
 Sides with this product are non-existent so far. Well I take that back. No negative sides anyway. I'm not sure yet if it's Stoked! or not but my appetite seems to have increased. I've never had a problem sticking to my diet regimine and the last couple of days I've found myself hungry again after my last meal in the evening. This could be a big plus... will keep an eye on that and report more about it later.


----------



## StxNas (Apr 15, 2008)

The STOKED! definitely made me more hungry when I was using it. I didn't have any cravings though, I was just hungry all of the time.


----------



## quark (Apr 15, 2008)

StxNas said:


> The STOKED! definitely made me more hungry when I was using it. I didn't have any cravings though, I was just hungry all of the time.



Yes, that's it. Not a craving for sweets or cake or ice cream- just hungry for _solid food_.


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 15, 2008)

jchappj said:


> The mood effects or 'sense of well being' are, without a doubt, outstanding. I have been under a lot of stress lately and I can honestly tell you there is a BIG difference in how I am handling things. It is very noticeable.
> Sides with this product are non-existent so far. Well I take that back. No negative sides anyway. I'm not sure yet if it's Stoked! or not but my appetite seems to have increased. I've never had a problem sticking to my diet regimine and the last couple of days I've found myself hungry again after my last meal in the evening. This could be a big plus... will keep an eye on that and report more about it later.



Yep, the sense of well being is a huge plus! A lot of people who have ran STOKED in the past started to feel the hunger effects the first week as well.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 15, 2008)

That is a great benifit because when i am stressed i can lose my appetite and the Stoked will help that


----------



## quark (Apr 17, 2008)

Day 10. Another good workout yesterday. Excellent focus and stamina. Great pumps. Libido is still sky high. Mood is still really good. Definitely noticing an increase in my appetite. I am still up a couple of pounds so I'm thinking I can attribute this to Stoked!.


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 17, 2008)

Sounds like STOKED is working great man, keep up the good work!


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 17, 2008)

Good deal are you getting any strength gains from it?


----------



## quark (Apr 18, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Good deal are you getting any strength gains from it?



As of yet I have not noticed any strength gains that I could attribute to Stoked!.


----------



## quark (Apr 18, 2008)

*Reservatrol*

This is a very good article on reservatrol I thought folks might be interested in reading. Here's another one...


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 18, 2008)

jchappj said:


> As of yet I have not noticed any strength gains that I could attribute to Stoked!.




Great looking log good work


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 18, 2008)

jchappj said:


> This is a very good article on reservatrol I thought folks might be interested in reading. Here's another one...



Thanks J, those articles are very informative!


----------



## quark (Apr 20, 2008)

Day 14. Not really a lot different to report today. Mood and libido are still great. Focus during my workouts is really good as well as the pumps. Still no negative sides. I've definitely noticed an increase in appetite. No strength gains to report as of yet. I'm enjoying this product.
 One thing to note is that the bottle says it contains 60 caps- it actually contains 120, which is enough for a 30 day cycle @ 4ed.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 20, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Day 14. Not really a lot different to report today. Mood and libido are still great. Focus during my workouts is really good as well as the pumps. Still no negative sides. I've definitely noticed an increase in appetite. No strength gains to report as of yet. I'm enjoying this product.
> One thing to note is that the bottle says it contains 60 caps- it actually contains 120, which is enough for a 30 day cycle @ 4ed.



Yes that was a labeling error and it should be corrected on the newer bottles i am happy your enjoying it


----------



## quark (Apr 23, 2008)

Day 18. Mood and libido have pretty much evened out. Not really great like first noticed but still good. Focus is still good and appetite increase is still there. No gains in strength to note.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 23, 2008)

So you would say that your focus has remained high while on Stoked?


----------



## quark (Apr 23, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> So you would say that your focus has remained high while on Stoked?



Yes, focus has remained good. Forgot to mention above, no negative sides to report either.


----------



## quark (Apr 28, 2008)

Day 23. Business as usual so to speak. Still up a couple of pounds. Mood focus still good. Still seems to be an increase in appetite. No strength gains to note. I changed my routine to p/p/l. Legs on Friday. Definately shocked the system. Old man hobble Saturday & Sunday! *lol* Push today.


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice J! How have pumps been?


----------



## KentDog (Apr 28, 2008)

I just got mine last Friday and am looking to start it this week. I will be comparing my results with yours.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 28, 2008)

KentDog said:


> I just got mine last Friday and am looking to start it this week. I will be comparing my results with yours.




Looking forward to it


----------



## quark (May 3, 2008)

Day 28. Pumps are still pretty good Amino. They are not vein popping bust outa my skin pumps, but they're pretty damn good.
 Overall I think I'm most impressed with the products ability to increase my mood or 'sense of well being'. Although I'm not anything close to a doctor I'm gonna make the assumption that this is due to an increase in testosterone. I think my normal test production was low at the start of the Stoked! cycle since I had just finished a complete 6 week cycle of IDS Sostonol about 3 weeks prior. I'm still up a couple of pounds but I haven't noticed a strength increase that I could definitively say was from the product. Saw a definite increase in libido. Pretty intense at first, then seemed to stabilize at a higher than normal level. I'll be completing my Stoked! cycle in a few days.


----------



## workingatit43 (May 3, 2008)

This has been a very good log thank you for doing it


----------



## Amino89 (May 3, 2008)

Great! I've enjoyed the log thus far bro, I agree the pumps get better and better. Looking forward to your final review in a few days.


----------



## StxNas (May 3, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Day 28. Pumps are still pretty good Amino. They are not vein popping bust outa my skin pumps, but they're pretty damn good.
> Overall I think I'm most impressed with the products ability to increase my mood or 'sense of well being'. Although I'm not anything close to a doctor I'm gonna make the assumption that this is due to an increase in testosterone. I think my normal test production was low at the start of the Stoked! cycle since I had just finished a complete 6 week cycle of IDS Sostonol about 3 weeks prior. I'm still up a couple of pounds but I haven't noticed a strength increase that I could definitively say was from the product. Saw a definite increase in libido. Pretty intense at first, then seemed to stabilize at a higher than normal level. I'll be completing my Stoked! cycle in a few days.



This itself is a pretty good review. Thanks for your honest feedback!


----------



## Amino89 (May 3, 2008)

StxNas said:


> This itself is a pretty good review. Thanks for your honest feedback!



x2 very informative J.


----------



## quark (May 10, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Day 28. Pumps are still pretty good Amino. They are not vein popping bust outa my skin pumps, but they're pretty damn good.
> Overall I think I'm most impressed with the products ability to increase my mood or 'sense of well being'. Although I'm not anything close to a doctor I'm gonna make the assumption that this is due to an increase in testosterone. I think my normal test production was low at the start of the Stoked! cycle since I had just finished a complete 6 week cycle of IDS Sostonol about 3 weeks prior. I'm still up a couple of pounds but I haven't noticed a strength increase that I could definitively say was from the product. Saw a definite increase in libido. Pretty intense at first, then seemed to stabilize at a higher than normal level. I'll be completing my Stoked! cycle in a few days.



Cycle completed on day 30. Above assessment stands. In appreciation for the sponsor, Anabolic Innovations, I had some blood work done to check things out . Blood was drawn on Day 27 and I just got the completed results yesterday. All categories in the 'normal' range. _Note that I do not have initial cycle data. _Here are a few of particular interest to everyone:*

General Chemistry----------Level----------Norm*
creatinine------------------1.3------------0.8 - 1.6
BUN/creatinine ratio--------18-------------10 - 20
cholesterol-----------------182----------- 125 - 200
HDL------------------------51-------------39 - 96
LDL------------------------115------------50 - 130
cholesterol ratio------------3.6
Testosterone, serum-------480------------241 - 827
test, % free & weak-------16.0------------9.0 - 46.0
test, F&W bound----------76.8------------40.0 - 250.0


 Thanks once again for the sponsors of this and the other product logs.


----------



## Amino89 (May 10, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for such a great job on the log J, and blood work is always appreciated.


----------



## workingatit43 (May 11, 2008)

Outstanding job very detailed and honest log


----------

